

How To Hunt a Submarine  - drallison
http://www.unz.org/Pub/NewmanJames-1957v04-02160

======
drallison
The classic paper on operations research from WWII republished in James R.
Newman's _World of Mathematics_. Useful as a model of finding down aeroplanes
as well. I remember reading it in the 1950's and finding it amazing.

